# PSA: New Targyles



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

I stopped by Target today to stock up on some necessities, and I stopped by the sock display, just to see if there were any new Targyles. Lo and behold, they have some new three-packs available for $5.00!

They had 3 or 4 color selections, all with an argyle, a solid, and a small stripe selection.

I got the navy pack, which had navy argyles with medium blue and light brown diamonds with an orange overcheck, coupled with a solid navy and a navy/medium blue stripe, and the red/grey pack, which came with a grey argyle with red and charcoal diamonds with a white overcheck, a red solid, and a grey/charcoal stripe.

There was a khaki pack too, but I passed as the argyle had purple diamonds and I wasn't sure I would wear them that much.

The downside is, the argyle pattern stops at the ankle and doesn't go all the way down to the foot. This is usually a deal-breaker for me, but I figured for the (even lower) price I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, and they also had three packs similar to those mentioned above except the argyle pair was substituted for a seasonal pattern, with a snowflake pattern up above and small dots below.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome! Will go by tomorrow, thanks for the heads up


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

Picked some up yesterday. Good deal!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Today, Macy's had single pairs of argyles discounted at three for $12. That avoids the need to buy three pair to glean one pair of argyles. I have also had reasonably good luck finding argyles-only, single pair or packages, on Ebay.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

godan said:


> Today, Macy's had single pairs of argyles discounted at three for $12. That avoids the need to buy three pair to glean one pair of argyles. I have also had reasonably good luck finding argyles-only, single pair or packages, on Ebay.


What brand were the singly packaged argyles at Macys? Did they have any decent khaki colored ones? I love the Targyles and have several pairs, but the only problem I have with them is that they all seem to be very dark- either navy or black based.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr. D said:


> What brand were the singly packaged argyles at Macys? Did they have any decent khaki colored ones? I love the Targyles and have several pairs, but the only problem I have with them is that they all seem to be very dark- either navy or black based.


They are Macy's Club Room brand and definitely khaki, with cream and darker brown. I found them on the internet and made a note to buy them after the holiday mailing frenzy. Then, I looked in at Macy's when I was in the mall, and there they were. I like the way they bridge colors between chinos and brown shoes.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Godan- I will drop by Macys and check them out. I have been looking for some brown-based argyles for a while now.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Fraying fast*

The Targyles I bought about a month ago are now fraying badly along the seams where the colored sections join. This is after two washings.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish Targyles came in larger sizes.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

godan said:


> The Targyles I bought about a month ago are now fraying badly along the seams where the colored sections join. This is after two washings.


I have so many Targyles in rotation that I haven't experienced this yet. Though all have to have been through at least 3-4 washes.

That being said, I don't expect a $2.50 sock to last longer than a $30 sock. I'd be fine if I got a few months out of each pair.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

godan said:


> The Targyles I bought about a month ago are now fraying badly along the seams where the colored sections join. This is after two washings.


The twenty something dollar a pair Marcolianis fray about as fast for me. I line dry mine, don't know if it helps but it can't hurt.

FWIW, the J.Crew argyles are knit differently and they don't fray.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Dragoon;1177349 FWIW said:


> That is useful information. Thanks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My Targyles seem to be holding up nicely! They have been through, perhaps, six or eight launderings! I am keeping my digits crossed.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Bandit44 said:


> I wish Targyles came in larger sizes.


I'm a size 13 and the largest size of targyles fit me nicely.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Stay away from the J.Crew argyles if you wear 10 1/2 or larger shoes.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Stay away from the J.Crew argyles if you wear 10 1/2 or larger shoes.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Not only are they good-looking, but I find the Targyles to be very comfortable and just the perfect thickness. I hope they hold up...but stocked up at those prices since one can only expect so much out of a $2.00-$2.50 pair of socks.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've had no problems with jcrew argyles, other than the colors looking much different in person than in the catalog or online.

I also prefer the thicker J.Crew socks to the thinner Target/PRL types.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Alert...wife announced today that washing machine has voracious appetite for Targyles!!! Had two pair in today's wash...ate one of each pair.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Saltydog said:


> Alert...wife announced today that washing machine has voracious appetite for Targyles!!! Had two pair in today's wash...ate one of each pair.


sorry to hear.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Saltydog said:


> Alert...wife announced today that washing machine has voracious appetite for Targyles!!! Had two pair in today's wash...ate one of each pair.


Sorry for your loss, but it is reassuring to know that my Targyles were not uniquely cursed. There is a J. Crew outlet nearby, I may shop for socks tomorrow.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Fixed that for ya.


hehehe


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> Alert...wife announced today that washing machine has voracious appetite for Targyles!!! Had two pair in today's wash...ate one of each pair.


LOL. Be that as it may, I can still state, unequivocally, that my Targyles are holding up better in the wash, than did my BB Argyles....and the initial cost was a whole lot less!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Be that as it may, I can still state, unequivocally, that my Targyles are holding up better in the wash, than did my BB Argyles....and the initial cost was a whole lot less!


Mine too. I just wish they had a merino version for winter wear.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I'm a size 13 and the largest size of targyles fit me nicely.


 Wonder if these might fit a size 14 foot? Last time I looked, the Target stores only had a one size fits all (6-12) and I normally do not have luck with unisize socks.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Bandit44 said:


> Wonder if these might fit a size 14 foot? Last time I looked, the Target stores only had a one size fits all (6-12) and I normally do not have luck with unisize socks.


I wear a 13EEE in AE, a 14-15 in everything else...the socks at Target fit me fine. I picked up a pair of burgundy socks to wear when I'm feeling a bit British. I have 5-6 other pairs of Targyles.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^^^ Thanks very much, I'll give them a try.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

They're not argyles, but there are some new socks at Target that might be of interest. 
They have a new bunch of emblematic and striped dress socks for $2.50 a pop...same construction as the Targyles. The emblematics include sharks, spiders, clovers, playing card suits, and flamingos. 
I picked up a couple pair of the new stripe patterns...I'll post pics later.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

Just picked up some new emblematics at Target, Black w/ skull and Crossbones! I believe there was a new color of Targyle, a lavender/purple I hadn't seen before.

Love the new skull socks though I'm debating wearing them with black tie at an upcoming function...


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Bandit44 said:


> Wonder if these might fit a size 14 foot? Last time I looked, the Target stores only had a one size fits all (6-12) and I normally do not have luck with unisize socks.


I'm a size 13 and they fit me fine as well, although I wish they were a little longer...


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

SconnieTrad said:


> Just picked up some new emblematics at Target, Black w/ skull and Crossbones! I believe there was a new color of Targyle, a lavender/purple I hadn't seen before.
> 
> Love the new skull socks though I'm debating wearing them with black tie at an upcoming function...


They also had some new casual stripe patterns and a couple more emblematics: I got green shamrocks on a navy ground and black ants on a gray ground. IIRC there was a flamingo emblematic, too.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll have to go by. I wish these things didn't make my legs itch so much, but i suspect it's more due to my monkeyish hairy legs.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Local Target had some new sock patterns last night. I saw about four or five new argyle colorways, and a number of vaguely fair isle/Nordic-inspired patterns. They're all in sets of 2 for $5.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
In terms of cost and durability, perhaps the best sock value to be found! Thanks for the heads up. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you! I'll be going. I've been checking locally, haven't seen any until your post. I also have found the Merona brand solid crew socks to be OK for their price.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I saw these earlier this week- as Orgetorix mentioned the new ones come only in 2 packs, one pair of which is a solid color. I also noticed that the original colored single pairs of argyles have gone up in price to $3 a pair as well.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Well if you're going to wear socks...


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

We have a great local chain store that gets insurance stock, bankruptcy stock, etc. and sells it and great discounts. They got in a Brooks Bros. insurance stock from the hurricane along the East coast. Mostly shirts...only 1 in my size. However I did pick up a couple of pair of BB cotton argyles. Regular $18 at 60% off. Thought I had gotten a deal until I wore them for a day. Too thick, not soft, sagged out of shape. They will definately last longer for me than Targyles--because I doubt they will see much wear. Give me Targyles any day!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Salvage can be great, but risky. I bought some NOS LE shirts at a deep discount, and later found they had been soaked during some kind of flooding. They had a faint scent of mildew out of the package, but were fine after a wash. When a deal is too good to be true, you really have to use your nose (often literally) before handing over the cash.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Well if you're going to wear socks...


LOL...but Trip, I'll bet even you were wearing socks, with all that snow dumping on your area yesterday!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Trip English said:


> Well if you're going to wear socks...


I usually hold out 'til the holiday parties in December.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Perhaps it is unseemly/bad manners to complain in a retail situation as positive as the "Targyle experience," but don't ya wish Target would just sell them with two pair of the argyle design in the pack, rather than including one argyle and a second pair with a pin dot or pin stripe design? Fortunately they do sell most of the argyle offerings as single pairs and theup-charge is only fifty cents! Oh what a value...still?


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Target has a load of new argyles and emblematics. The catch is, they're all packaged with a second pair of socks and they're priced at $5. The seconds pairs are typically solid navy/brown or pindot, or an uglier argyle design.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Awesome! I love the anchor and mallard emblematics. It look likes I'll have to do some on-site packaging surgery to avoid getting the dud socks.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. None yet at my local Target.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I picked up Target's fair isle/snowflake print socks for xmas


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> It look likes I'll have to do some on-site packaging surgery to avoid getting the dud socks.


I was thinking that... heh heh


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> ^^ Awesome! I love the anchor and mallard emblematics. It look likes I'll have to do some on-site packaging surgery to avoid getting the dud socks.


Let us know how that works out! Heh.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> ^^ Awesome! I love the anchor and mallard emblematics. It look likes I'll have to do some on-site packaging surgery to avoid getting the dud socks.


I never really thought about that as being allowed. I just always go for the ones that have secondary pindots as I find them really versatile


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Those Targyles are really wonderful socks, for the price...even if the second drab pair in the package is passed on immediatly! Perhaps it's time for another Targyle run?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Can someone proxy targyles for me? Art's photo has me drooling, but the local Target never seems to have anything very cool. Thanks.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Those Targyles are really wonderful socks, for the price...even if the second drab pair in the package is passed on immediatly! Perhaps it's time for another Targyle run?


 You guys have turned me on to the Targyles. I have three pairs now. Great socks!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

ArtVandalay said:


> Target has a load of new argyles and emblematics. The catch is, they're all packaged with a second pair of socks and they're priced at $5. The seconds pairs are typically solid navy/brown or pindot, or an uglier argyle design.


OK I just got back from Target. I used a modified George Banks technique to cull the duds and substitute the prized socks. Nobody batted an eye. If you plan to do the old switcheroo, though, keep in mind that the winter patterns are on sale for $3.50 and don't mix in full priced socks. You're already getting a good deal.

I picked up the following:

Brown, blue and tan argyle (top row, 2nd from left)
Squirrel emblematic (top row, 3rd from right)
Navy, green and blue argyle (top row, far right)
Mallard emblematic (2nd row, far right)
Navy, light blue and light green argyle (3rd row, 2nd from left)
Navy Fairisle snowflake (bottom row, far left)
Anchor emblematic (bottom row, 2nd from right)
Black Fairisle pattern (not pictured)

Of all the socks, only pair #3 (one of the sale socks) have the pattern extending down onto the instep. The rest have it on the calf and ankle only. This is a big disappointment for me because all of the original Targyles had this feature and looked great with loafers. Methinks this is the beginning of the end for Targyles. If you see any of the old patterns that you already own and like them, don't hesitate to buy doubles. I only saw a few of the older patterns left.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

You are a braver man than I, hardline!


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

These need to be offered online, closest Target is an hour from here, I must have those dog emblematic socks!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> ^^ Awesome! I love the anchor and mallard emblematics. It look likes I'll have to do some on-site packaging surgery to avoid getting the dud socks.





sbdivemaster said:


> I was thinking that... heh heh


So many brands offer two solids/argyle three-packs, that I'm sure these "surgeries" take place everywhere. I noticed some post-op LE socks at Sears when I was last there, and took advantage of the situation myself. Fortunately, I didn't have to break sets; just make one.

By the way, from the pictures it seems every preppy motif is featured short of whales. Were those just sold out?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

ArtVandalay said:


> You are a braver man than I, hardline!


I'm just a man, Art. A man who doesn't want to pay for something he doesn't need. When the Targyles first caught the attention of the forum, they were sold as individual pairs for $2.50. Now they come in packs of two for $5.00. That's still $2.50 a pair, so I don't see how anybody is getting ripped off if I get only the pairs that I want. Besides, I'm sure someone from the fashion forum wouldn't know what to do with the emblematics and would love to buy an inexpensive pair of solids and dots.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Even a hardened sock hater like myself has to plan a trip after seeing a wall like that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. After Sunday services and brunch this AM, it is off to the local Target store for the wife and I. Gotta get there before Trip buys up all the good ones!


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've actually written to Target, begging them to start carrying some over-the-calf Targyles. I've pointed out to them the scarcity of inexpensive, colorful, over-the-calf argyles, and suggested that even at twice the price of their existing socks, they'd still practically own that market segment.

I'm not holding my breath for them to act on my suggestion.

Ah, well, a man can dream. Once upon a time, I dreamed grand and glorious dreams. These days, I dream of cheap argyle OTC socks. (But I'm still better off than the man who dreams of hot dog buns being offered in an 8-pack. BTW, Hebrew National franks often come 7 to a pack.)
-- 
Michael


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Nothing yet at the local Target. I'll bide my time.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Arrgghhh! I'm sure you meant well, but never tell a retailer how much you covet stuff they are practically giving away. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but too many years thrifting has taught me the dangers of telling sellers when they have deals too good to be true. If the price of Targyles skyrockets now, we'll know whom to blame...



12345Michael54321 said:


> I've actually written to Target, begging them to start carrying some over-the-calf Targyles. I've pointed out to them the scarcity of inexpensive, colorful, over-the-calf argyles, and suggested that even at twice the price of their existing socks, they'd still practically own that market segment.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath for them to act on my suggestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> Arrgghhh! I'm sure you meant well, but never tell a retailer how much you covet stuff they are practically giving away.


It's Target. At worst, the $2.50 Targyles might skyrocket in price all the way to $2.99. <shrug>

More selfishly, non-OTC argyles don't much appeal to me. The introduction by Target of OTC Targyles would appeal to me. My communication with Target management was intended to increase the likelihood of getting what I want.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

12345Michael54321 said:


> It's Target. At worst, the $2.50 Targyles might skyrocket in price all the way to $2.99. <shrug>
> 
> More selfishly, non-OTC argyles don't much appeal to me. The introduction by Target of OTC Targyles would appeal to me. My communication with Target management was intended to increase the likelihood of getting what I want.
> --
> Michael


Non-OTC argyles don't appeal to me either. Cotton socks don't appeal to me either. While I am not generally a fan of Paul Fredrick, they do currently have OTC merino argyles that appeal to me for $9.95 a pair. The pattern goes down to the instep as well.

https://www.paulfredrick.com/Catalo...Category=Socks&ProductId=HS2011C&Color=&rev=1


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Fifty cents buys a Pendleton scarf at the thrift store, young man.

Then again, OTC's would be cool...



12345Michael54321 said:


> It's Target. At worst, the $2.50 Targyles might skyrocket in price all the way to $2.99. <shrug>
> 
> More selfishly, non-OTC argyles don't much appeal to me. The introduction by Target of OTC Targyles would appeal to me. My communication with Target management was intended to increase the likelihood of getting what I want.
> --
> Michael


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Providing they meet the durability test, that's a great deal. That's an if. BB socks, as has been oft repeated, often sell for a song on clearance, and they have lovely patterns, but are utter crap when it comes to durability, with anything more than six wears before holes develop a considerable bonus.

Would like a field report Fredrick if anyone has experience. Trip?



Walter Denton said:


> Non-OTC argyles don't appeal to me either. Cotton socks don't appeal to me either. While I am not generally a fan of Paul Fredrick, they do currently have OTC merino argyles that appeal to me for $9.95 a pair. The pattern goes down to the instep as well.
> 
> https://www.paulfredrick.com/Catalo...Category=Socks&ProductId=HS2011C&Color=&rev=1


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ I purchased two pairs from Fredrick a couple of weeks ago. So far, each pair has been worn twice with no problems. I'll update after more wear.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Target in Torrington, Conn. didn't have much. i bought two sets, the plain ones are inoffensive


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I stocked up on some of the new crop a while back. But I'm finding they don't seem as well made/durable as those from a year, or so, ago.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

12345Michael54321 said:


> I've actually written to Target, begging them to start carrying some over-the-calf Targyles...


I'm wearing a pair of OTC Targyles right now. Different patterns come in different lengths. If you look back at the photo of the sock wall, the navy and green argyles at the far right of the top row are OTC (you can see how much longer they are by comparing them to the dog emblematics next to them). Besides the obvious length difference, you can also tell because the elastic band is about the same width as the sock shaft on the OTCs whereas the mid calf socks taper in much more noticeably at the elastic band.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. While Sunday afternoon's "Targyle" sock quest proved a bust(), I did find a nice woven calf belt at the Coach outlet and at a very reasonable discount, no less!


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

The dog socks were there today.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

The selection consisted only of argyles and sea isle cotton plains, but I bought a lifetime worth of socks recently at STP when they had the Pantharellas for $7.99. I'd recommend keeping an eye on their sales if you want good, cheap socks.


----------



## c9rmt (Mar 2, 2012)

It’s truly a fantastic and helpful piece of information. I’m pleased which you just shared this valuable information with us. Please stay us informed like this. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

c9rmt said:


> It's truly a fantastic and helpful piece of information. I'm pleased which you just shared this valuable information with us. Please stay us informed like this. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks c9! You seem so interesting I just can't wait to click those links of yours! I bet they're really something...


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

My Target has some new argyles. The pattern goes all the way to the toe. Sold individually, $3/pair. I especially like the navy/green/yellow/orange/red ones.










It looks like they've replaced the Merona emblematics with these Mossimo socks, unfortunately:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

AncientMadder said:


> My Target has some new argyles. The pattern goes all the way to the toe. Sold individually, $3/pair. I especially like the navy/green/yellow/orange/red ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Thank you, I'll look for them.


----------



## Mamtower (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! Just picked up some solid colored Gold Toes at Stein Mart, these should have me set for quite a while!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Walter Denton said:


> Non-OTC argyles don't appeal to me either. Cotton socks don't appeal to me either. While I am not generally a fan of Paul Fredrick, they do currently have OTC merino argyles that appeal to me for $9.95 a pair. The pattern goes down to the instep as well.
> 
> https://www.paulfredrick.com/Catalog/PFProductDetails.aspx?rootcat=24|Socks&rcount=1&refinement1=STRING|Clearance|No&Category=Socks&ProductId=HS2011C&Color=&rev=1


Nothing against those who enjoy their Targyles, but I'm anti-cotton socks and anti-disposable-anything.

Ten bucks is a great price for decent wool socks. So thanks for that.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Himself said:


> Nothing against those who enjoy their Targyles, but I'm anti-cotton socks and anti-disposable-anything.
> 
> Ten bucks is a great price for decent wool socks. So thanks for that.


I wouldn't classify Targyles as "disposable" just because they're inexpensive. They wear and launder surprisingly well. Mine have lasted a very long time with regular wear (each pair at least once a week). I'd call that a good value.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Agreed. I have targyles that I've worn regularly for two to theee years that are still going strong. The colors stay true, they don't get all stretched out, they're sturdy. Awesome product.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Socks are disposable to the extent that tires are disposable. Getting more mileage out of them is great, but they're going to get thrown away (or burned in a pile) eventually. For that reason I'm content to spend less than $15 on socks and cotton are just fine.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ I tried that once in my yard but, apparently, it's illegal to burn a pile of socks in my neighborhood.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've found an inverse relationship between the cost of my socks and how much I like them. Maybe I'm purchasing the wrong brand of expensive wool socks, but I like the cotton Target socks much better. They wear well, fit my size 7.5 foot, and most importantly stay up all day.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Great to hear they're decent quality. It's nice to have cheap accessories that work! So you can always buy more and try new combos...

I have wool socks that seem indestructible, 25 years old.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been interested in trying out the Paul Fredericks, but I've seen poor reviews for them online. Specifically that they stretch out after several wears and won't stay up. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm convinced that targyles are a good value and of good enough quality.


Still, I can't get by the fact that on a forum full of people who espouse the merits of buying quality and buying for life, that there's such an aversion to high end socks (outside of uncle Mac of course).

Decent wool socks have been a revelation to me, both in terms of comfort, and durability.

Are socks a wear item? of course, but really so are shirts and khakis and plenty of other things.
I find wool socks--the less poly the better--are more comfortable on the feet, keep the foot drier, stay cushioned longer, and keep their color longer without getting faded (especially important with navy socks).

Like most thing, putthison makes this point better than I could:




I'm not trying to be a snob and I still go by the sock rack everytime I'm at target.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm convinced that targyles are a good value and of good enough quality.
> 
> Still, I can't get by the fact that on a forum full of people who espouse the merits of buying quality and buying for life, that there's such an aversion to high end socks (outside of uncle Mac of course).
> 
> ...


Can you name me off a few brands of wool socks you've had good luck with? I'm especially interested in sized socks.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I've tried all sorts of luxury socks, in one case paying about $90 for them. In every case they pooled 'round my ankles and held on to sweat like sponges. No thank you. I want plenty of elastic and I don't want to made aware, with every step I take, that there are socks on my feet.


----------



## Mamtower (Jun 13, 2009)

Just got back from my local Target and they had 0 Merona argyles. I'll have to check back next week, they seem to be a little behind since they're remodeling.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mamtower said:


> Just got back from my local Target and they had 0 Merona argyles. I'll have to check back next week, they seem to be a little behind since they're remodeling.


My experience suggests that there is a great variance in when individual stores put new stock on the floor. My store has sometimes gotten them *months* after other members have reported them.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I visited my Target over the weekend, and while they had put out the new Mossimo socks pictured above (which are equally as ghastly in person) there were no argyles of any kind to be found.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Are there differences in UPC codes for the different styles? Perhaps passing that info to a manager at a store that doesn't have any could help them order some, or in more quantity.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

My local Target had all of the new argyles. I grabbed one pair of each. Thanks for the heads-up. 

Taken Aback - I could take a pic of the bar code and label on the back if you think that would help.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It's possible, but I'm not sure. It would be interesting to know if the dogs and the skull & bones have different numbers, though. That might mean a certain specific style could restocked versus others.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Can we talk?

If memory serves, you never wear socks. I think you might suffer from soccusphobia. There are few deeper pleasures in life than peering into a drawer filled with Marcoliani's (which actually do last darn near forever, or at least as long as most shirts, in my experience), Pantherellas and other high-end, alternately colorful and toned-down, socks and deciding what to wear that day. I have many, many, many socks, largely because it is an inexpensive, relatively, way to dress up one's wardrobe, and folks notice socks, good ones, as much as they notice anything else. Good socks keep feet warm. Good socks wick moisture away (indeed, the right socks will keep your feet drier than they would otherwise be on a hot day). Good socks are so good that I, more often than I care to admit, end up wearing them to bed.

I think you're losing out here on a horizon-expanding opportunity. If your socks droop and PEDs for your calves aren't a reasonable alternative, you can always get some garters. But, in all seriousness, socks are God's gift, especially to the spendthrift. A kazillion people who wear them can't all be wrong.



Trip English said:


> I've tried all sorts of luxury socks, in one case paying about $90 for them. In every case they pooled 'round my ankles and held on to sweat like sponges. No thank you. I want plenty of elastic and I don't want to made aware, with every step I take, that there are socks on my feet.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Can we talk?
> 
> If memory serves, you never wear socks. I think you might suffer from soccusphobia. There are few deeper pleasures in life than peering into a drawer filled with Marcoliani's (which actually do last darn near forever, or at least as long as most shirts, in my experience), Pantherellas and other high-end, alternately colorful and toned-down, socks and deciding what to wear that day. I have many, many, many socks, largely because it is an inexpensive, relatively, way to dress up one's wardrobe, and folks notice socks, good ones, as much as they notice anything else. Good socks keep feet warm. Good socks wick moisture away (indeed, the right socks will keep your feet drier than they would otherwise be on a hot day). Good socks are so good that I, more often than I care to admit, end up wearing them to bed.
> 
> I think you're losing out here on a horizon-expanding opportunity. If your socks droop and PEDs for your calves aren't a reasonable alternative, you can always get some garters. But, in all seriousness, socks are God's gift, especially to the spendthrift. A kazillion people who wear them can't all be wrong.


3/2, please, let's chat.

I'm VERY much with Trip on this one. For one, having been a big fan of Targyles for the past couple of years, I can't believe I missed this thread this long. I've found, over the years, two variants of them: the mid calf ones where the pattern stops at the ankle, and the OTC where the pattern goes down the instep. Wearing those with a pair of low vamp loafers is one of my favorite pastimes. Also, I have a number (at least 10) pairs of Pantherellas, Marcolianis, Zimmerellis, etc. By and large, while I won't go as far as to say the suck (for me), I cannot justify the expendature. Two of those 10 pairs developed snags/holes within 2 wears. Certain ones droop, the others simply aren't right. I will say, however, that the cashmere is the most amazing cashmere I've ever felt. I would pay upwards of $100/pair for 'lifetime' socks, but in my experience so far, the Targyles represent the best value. Can you really tell me that undergarments (as socks are) like boxers and undershirts aren't disposable? I wear them hard, they serve their purpose, and have a lifespan. As far as I can tell, socks are in the same boat. Please help sway me. I do plan on giving the next grab bag another go, but so far, I'm not convinced.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> My experience suggests that there is a great variance in when individual stores put new stock on the floor. My store has sometimes gotten them *months* after other members have reported them.


I pass 4 or 5 targets in my regular travels; varying stock at every single one. It's WEIRD.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to the group, Mr. Twizz.

I'm sorry for your experience. In mine, Targyles are somewhat tweeners. They last longer than BB, but not nearly as long as my beloved Marc's, of which I have about a half-dozen pair, two of which were recent Christmas gifts and so can't be properly evaluated, but the other four are past their third year of service and still going strong (understanding that each pair gets between six and ten wears a year, given the number of socks I own and the corresponding rotation). Targyles don't last a year with the same frequency of wear, but that's OK, given their cost. I will say that my Marc's have outlasted my Pantherellas. Up there with my Marc's are a few Italian pair (begins with an "N," but can't recall the exact brand name offhand) I bought on TOF a few years back that have also worn like iron.

I can only speak in terms of what I've experienced, and that is, there is a definite difference in durability between brands. BB are the worst. Then there are Targyles. Then J. Crew (some, like the four-year-old cotton argyles I have on now, last a long time, but droop, others are only slightly more durable than Targyle, but still more durable). Then Pantherella. Then Marc's (and the brand I can't remember) along with another Italian make, the name I can't recall, that I got from a shop in Kansas City, which got all the inventory from a New York haberdashery that failed. Best wool OTC argyles I've worn. MSRP was north of $30, I paid around $15 a pair three years ago, have worn them hard ever since, no signs of wear.

Summing up, good socks, at least mine, outlast boxers (I wear either BB or J. Crew--have we talked about boxers? Really, we should.), but, then again, a pair of boxers gets worn more often than a pair of socks. I'll go through at least four pairs of Targyles, even in my rotation, before I'll wear out a pair of boxers--and even more pair before I wear out a pair of quality socks.

Finally, if a pair of Marc's or equivalent developed a snag or hole in two wears, I'd return them (which I've done with all the BB's I've bought). Not sure what you mean by "simply not right." Some socks droop, sure, but that doesn't bother me. If it bothers you, try garters--J. Press sells them. I'd go with garters before I'd go without socks.

All of the above is just my opinion and experience. Thanks for your visit, and please come again. If you need an attendance voucher slip for the court, they are available in the back, by the coffee urn. Next meeting is Thursday.



TheGreatTwizz said:


> 3/2, please, let's chat.
> 
> I'm VERY much with Trip on this one. For one, having been a big fan of Targyles for the past couple of years, I can't believe I missed this thread this long. I've found, over the years, two variants of them: the mid calf ones where the pattern stops at the ankle, and the OTC where the pattern goes down the instep. Wearing those with a pair of low vamp loafers is one of my favorite pastimes. Also, I have a number (at least 10) pairs of Pantherellas, Marcolianis, Zimmerellis, etc. By and large, while I won't go as far as to say the suck (for me), I cannot justify the expendature. Two of those 10 pairs developed snags/holes within 2 wears. Certain ones droop, the others simply aren't right. I will say, however, that the cashmere is the most amazing cashmere I've ever felt. I would pay upwards of $100/pair for 'lifetime' socks, but in my experience so far, the Targyles represent the best value. Can you really tell me that undergarments (as socks are) like boxers and undershirts aren't disposable? I wear them hard, they serve their purpose, and have a lifespan. As far as I can tell, socks are in the same boat. Please help sway me. I do plan on giving the next grab bag another go, but so far, I'm not convinced.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I dropped by a Target last night and they only had a couple of pairs of black/gray targyles. I'm not sure if these were the newest models, but they were polyester. The original targyles were at least 70-80% cotton so you might want to check the label before stocking up.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks 3/2. This Thursday? Sorry, I won't be able to make it; lodge on the 2nd Thursday. I will, however, plan attendance next week.

To which Targyles are you referring? The mid-calf, argyle to the ankle ones, or the OTC argyle down the instep ones? The mid-calf fray after just a handful of washes, but the OTCs, I have EASILY worn twice a month for two years without any noticeable wear. 

I only have two pairs of BB socks (both in pale pink), and no, they aren't the greatest, but they are pretty darn good. When our beloved AB does his next grab bag, I'll see if I can't get him to sway me further so he can dig those claws into my bank account. I should probably just start sending him checks now, but don't think I can be convinced.

Boxers....lets talk about them. I stick with haines premium, as they have the seamless seat part, a MUST for my large posterior to inhibit any, ummm, creeping. At ~$5/each, they work quite well, and can't tell you the last time I had to toss a pair from wear (I also have about 25 pairs). I'm thinking of taking the leap to city boxers, but I'm afraid it's a slippery slope.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Dr. D said:


> I dropped by a Target last night and they only had a couple of pairs of black/gray targyles. I'm not sure if these were the newest models, but they were polyester. The original targyles were at least 70-80% cotton so you might want to check the label before stocking up.


Just checked my new Targyles: 97% polyester.


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 4, 2012)

Mamtower said:


> Just got back from my local Target and they had 0 Merona argyles. I'll have to check back next week, they seem to be a little behind since they're remodeling.


I hit the one on Sandy Plains tonight, and they had most styles on clearance. I bought several, but you might want to try another store sooner rather than later.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

AncientMadder said:


> Just checked my new Targyles: 97% polyester.


That's vexing.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Knowing the UPC may be more important now.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Son of a gun! Just checked the label on mine. "Sorbtek. Moisture Management" i.e. Polyester.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bought a pair yesterday. Still in the bag. Maybe they'll be going back ...


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone remember what the fabric content was on the previous incarnation of Targyles?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

ArtVandalay said:


> Does anyone remember what the fabric content was on the previous incarnation of Targyles?


For some reason 70/30 cotton/poly sticks in my mind. I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

OK, it's time for group.

It is called getting what you pay for. Trip and others among us pay nothing, and get nothing in return. Some of us pay a little and get little in return. I'm sure that Mr. Twizz will have something to contribute, but, please, I do not want to hear the finer points of Hanes seamless boxers. That is simply too much information, and makes me acutely aware of seams I am wearing. I would much rather ponder the puppy dogs and anchors and smiling whales that are on my clearance boxers from J. Crew.



AncientMadder said:


> Just checked my new Targyles: 97% polyester.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I too am in the JCrew clearance boxers club. The only thing I wear. I like having skivvies with critters and such on them. I don't like paying full freight for 'em.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> OK, it's time for group.
> 
> It is called getting what you pay for. Trip and others among us pay nothing, and get nothing in return. Some of us pay a little and get little in return. I'm sure that Mr. Twizz will have something to contribute, but, please, I do not want to hear the finer points of Hanes seamless boxers. That is simply too much information, and makes me acutely aware of seams I am wearing. I would much rather ponder the puppy dogs and anchors and smiling whales that are on my clearance boxers from J. Crew.


3/2, you did mention boxers prior to my divulging details.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

To address 32's point- 
In the past I have enjoyed the cotton targyles and they were a good deal. The 10 pair I purchased in 2010 have worn hard and are still going strong with no apparent fading. To me they have been an excellent value and allowed me to focus my spending on more OCBDs and cordovans. However, when I saw (and felt) the new targyle models this week, it was obvious to me that the value portion of this equation has changed. Perhaps others can deal with polyester socks, but I know I won't wear them.

Last year I got my first pair of wool OTC Marcolianis and it was a revelation. They are comfortable, stay up all day, don't make my feet sweat as much, and despite looking distended as hell when I take them off at the end of the day they have sprung back well with machine washing. I really like them and covet more despite their hefty price tag. It's difficult to stomach the cost of replacing a 10-pair sock rotation when that $300 could instead be used to purchase 6 OCBDs or even a blazer during a BB sale. Nevertheless, I plan on gradually replacing my sock wardrobe with quality wool OTCs as my cotton targyles start to fail.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Well, it looks as if it's 'back to my GoldToes!


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Found two patterns of 75/25 cotton/poly OTCs at Target last night, first OTCs I've ever seen there. These weren't Meronas though. No Merona OTCs, and all the Merona crew socks were poly.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I noticed some new targyles while at Target this afternoon. Some bright new colors for a change. And the price had gone up to $3.99
But don't get excited, they are still 95%+ polyester 




























They also had several pairs of brightly colored horizontal striped socks as well. More polyester


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a shame. More polyester garbage.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

So, uh, Jos. A Bank actually has over the calf argyles in a non-specific cotton blend for 7.14 shipped right now as well as 78% cotton OTC solids for the same price. Might be a good replacement for the targyle of days past?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Reuben said:


> So, uh, Jos. A Bank actually has over the calf argyles in a non-specific cotton blend for 7.14 shipped right now as well as 78% cotton OTC solids for the same price. Might be a good replacement for the targyle of days past?


Yeah, too bad the pattern on the Jargyles stops at the ankle.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Yeah, too bad the pattern on the Jargyles stops at the ankle.


Not all of them, for example these: https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_502218

There's a much bigger selection with patterns that continue to the toe if you look at mid-calf argyles or non-argyle OTC, too.


----------

